# Hoochi Mama



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bought one of these calls today. I figure it may come in handy on the upcoming elk hunt in Sept. I've been driving the dog and family crazy with it. :lol: 

What do you think? Is it a good call? overused? Any experience with one or words of advice?

Thanks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I *HATE* the Hoochie Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I *HATE* the Hoochie Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah, ha, ha, ha

"They are so cool; you can use 2 at a time" Like most elk calls, the Hoochie Mama pulled-in elk for 2 seasons. These days, where I hunt, the call pushes them away. (That works for me; at my age the last thing I want to do is pack out a boat-load of heavy, bloody meat off the mountain on my back and then there's those dang horns; I could never figure out how to tie them on my backpack or my horse and they get caught on every branch in the forest).

If you put the call in the "reverse mentality" mode the Hoochie Mama will still be effective. It goes like this: at an elevation higher than camp set up a young, strong-backed individual, who has sighted-in his weapon, on a busy game trail. Then get upwind of a herd of elk, say 2 or 3 hundred yards away from your partner, and work that Hoochie Mama non-stop, and with reckless abandon. The elk will hit the game trail a hundred miles an hour and hopefully, by the time they get up to your buddy they will stop to rest, looking back to where they came from going "What the ?".....Uh...note if you are rifle hunting and hear a shot, take a couple hours and nap, or go down to the creek and filter some drinking water. That'll give your partner time to gut and quarter the beast. 

The Hoochie Mama is also a distress call. I have used it when lost, stressed out. Just squeeze it 3 times in rapid succession, over and over. Another hunter will soon come up to investigate, give ya hand, as will nearby grizzlies and mountain lions.

For more details, some videos, and a ton of old faded pictures of dead elk, visit the Rocky Mountain Elk Call Museum in Evanston Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seriously, the Hoochie Mama is a versatile, easy-to-use, and popular, elk call. 

Good luck.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I *HATE* the Hoochie Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Geeze, pro... that bad, huh?

Thanks Goob. I'm having second thoughts now... I do have a really old mouth call, maybe I'll just stick with that since I kinda want a bunch of that bloody meat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I *HATE* the Hoochie Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yeah. My advice is to mix it up some when it comes to calling, and go early.

Hey, we have 3 huge bull elk at the State Park in Evanston. Bring a thermos of coffee and we will practice our calling. Come early, like daybreak, it gets crowded 

just kiddin


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Just don't practice your calling in the parking lot at Old Faithful in Yellowstone Park. The rangers tend to get mad. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

congrats! now you own the same call that every other hunter in utah owns... hell ive even run into hunters that had one in each hand, making noise with them with every step they took. its also the same call that will shut up any bull and make him turn and run the other way! i'd take it and use it to learn what NOT to sound like when trying to sound like a cow. use it for now to only annoy people around you in the off season. but do yourself and everyone else a favor and leave it home when it comes time to hit the hills


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> congrats! now you own the same call that every other hunter in utah owns... hell ive even run into hunters that had one in each hand, making noise with them with every step they took. its also the same call that will shut up any bull and make him turn and run the other way! ah, ha, ha, ha,....that was me  i'd take it and use it to learn what NOT to sound like when trying to sound like a cow. use it for now to only annoy people around you in the off season. but do yourself and everyone else a favor and leave it home when it comes time to hit the hills


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I thinkthe hochie mama could be a good call but is just way to easy to overcall and overuse. It also can get too loud and sound distressing when you are excited.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I used it to kill my cow 2 years ago. Worked really well. I used the lost cow setting. What I did was walk really slow down the trail and call every 3-5 minutes. First a massive 7x7 ran screaming up the trail at me. He literally almost stepped on my foot it was pretty nuts. Once he saw I was about 12 inches away from him he bolted up the trail. I kept doing the same thing and about 10 minutes later I shot a cow with my rifle at about 15 yards. Was one of the funnest hunts I've had!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

The last time I tried to get real serious about calling elk was back in 2000 when drew my LE elk tag. Since that time it's been all spike and cow elk hunts for me. The Hoochie has worked great for me every year that I needed it. Mix it up and don't abuse it, you will be just fine.

400bull


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I see they have a Hoochie Baby now. Anyone used one of those?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I used a Hoochie Baby while sitting on a pond last year and had a lone cow walk to within 20 yards of me, calling for the lost calf. It didn't help me find any bulls though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting..

It sounds like the call works just fine. Maybe it just depends on how smart the elk are. Kinda like people, some are just smarter than others.

I bought another call, so that'll help "mix it up" a bit. I guess I'll find out...


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

It can work for sure, problem is that people overuse them out there and don't mix it up with other calls. After listening to the same tone for a few calling sequences it becomes easy to tell when it is a real elk and a hunter. Overall I really like the primos hyper lip single, gets great tone and easy to mix it up. I have about 7 different cow calls including diaphram calls and I have to admit the hoochie is the least used of them all.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I've seen it work really well. I use Sceerys and just an old diaphram but have seen bulls and cows come in hard with the hoochie numerous times. To me, it sounds more like a sharp grunt or bugle rather than a cow call. Just don't abuse it and use it in the right situation.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

A hoochie like anything else has it's place. Just like you shouldn't use the handle of a screwdriver to pound nails you shouldn't walk around all day squeezing a basically single toned call that everyone else is squeezing hoping to call in elk...HOWEVER.... when used in conjunction with other calls it can be a good one, especially when trying to sound like multiple animals. Having a mouth call and a couple of squeeze calls in your hand can enable you to sound like a herd.....that can really get bulls going if done right. 

I'll be honest from both sides of this discussion. I have used a hoochie to call in elk but I haven't pulled it out of my backpack for the last 2 seasons either for what ever that is worth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Sawsman, bring yer calls on over to Evingston and practice calling the big bulls at the Bear River State Park. It's a blast. You can hide in the nearby willows on the Bear River so the park rangers...uh, I mean the elk, can't see you. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey Sawsman, bring yer calls on over to Evingston and practice calling the big bulls at the Bear River State Park. It's a blast. You can hide in the nearby willows on the Bear River so the park rangers...uh, I mean the elk, can't see you. 8)


 :lol:

Is the Ev*i*ngston jailhouse food any good?

So I decided to get a baby hoochi too. That and two different calls made by Carlton. I should sound like a whole stinkin' herd this year.. :mrgreen:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no problem pulling elk in with a Hoochi Mama. I guess it's all in the wrist. You folks that can't make it work must be too smart, as It was made for us dummies. I can bring elk every single time using a Hoochie. I do have to admit I use a open reed call most of the time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I called in a yokel using a hoochie on Saturday. I knew right away it was a hoochie. Now, if a half deaf human can tell, don't you think a wise old bull can.............? Just saying.....


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> I can bring elk every single time using a Hoochie.


you can also bring in the average utard with them too every single time if you use them on the manti, nebo and wasatch


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I know that this is an old post but I thought I would put in my 2 cents for anyone that may do a search for Hoochi Mama. I bought a different call for my hunt and needless to say, it wasn't the last thing my bull ever heard. I didn't have enough time to get good with this call and attempted to call to a few bulls on opening day. All I ended up doing was pushing them away. On someones recommendation, I ran to Walmart in the early morning of the second day and bought a Hoochi Mama. First thing in the morning I started going toward a bugle. He stopped bugling for a short period of time so I tried out the Hoochi Mama and he started right up again. When I got to where I could see the herd, I let out another call and my bull came walking in, looking for some lovin. I saw a lot of posts that bagged on the Hoochi Mama prior to the hunt but it worked great for me!


----------

